# tuttavia, anche se



## LaraCroft

La oración: "tuttavia, anche se in ritardo, l'educazione linguistica italina riuscì a comprendere ed applicare i nuovi approcci metodologici" se puede traducir así:

"A pesar del retraso, la educación lingüística italiana logrò comprender y emplear las nuevas orientaciones metodológicas"


----------



## gatogab

LaraCroft said:


> La oración: "tuttavia, anche se in ritardo, l'educazione linguistica italina riuscì a comprendere ed applicare i nuovi approcci metodologici" se puede traducir así:
> 
> "A pesar del retraso, la educación lingüística italiana logrò comprender y emplear las nuevas orientaciones metodológicas"


 
_No obstante el retraso,_ podría ser otra opción.


----------



## Neuromante

Falta un "De todos modos" o alguna expresión parecida abriendo la frase para que traduzca el "tuttavia"


----------



## LaraCroft

Gracias. ¿Por lo tanto si adjunto "de todos modos, a pesar del retraso, la educación, etc..." no està mal ?

Otro gracias


----------



## gatogab

LaraCroft said:


> Gracias. ¿Por lo tanto si adjunto "de todos modos, a pesar del retraso, la educación, etc..." no està mal ?
> 
> Otro gracias


No, no está mal.
Pero tampoco lo veo mal sin el adjunto.


----------



## LaraCroft

Vale, gracias


----------



## Neuromante

Tienes que ponerlo porque ese "tuttavia" enlaza la frase con el texto anterior indicando que lo que vas a escribir entra en contraste. Si no la pones simplemente estás enunciando una nueva idea que no tiene nada que ver.

Si en italiano hace ese trabajo no puedes obviarlo en español. Quítalo en el texto original y verás como cambia completamente el sentido general de lo que se está diciendo.


----------



## 0scar

Así
"Aunque con retraso, la educación lingüística italiana logrò comprender y aplicar las nuevas propuestas metodológicas"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

0scar said:


> Así
> "No obstante, aunque con retraso, la educación lingüística italiana logró comprender y aplicar las nuevas propuestas metodológicas"


Esta es la que más me gusta, pero le agregaría el enlace que menciona Neuromante, que por algo está en el texto original. Aunque no tenemos la frase anterior, es de suponer que era un comentario negativo y que esta  frase lo matiza con un un "sin embargo" o un "no obstante".


----------



## 0scar

También podría ser  un simple "...pero,"


----------



## madameduse

*Sin embargo* invece di *de todos modos?* Potrebbe andare?


----------



## Neuromante

"Sin embargo" es "nonostante"


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> "Sin embargo" es "nonostante"


 


> *Tuttavia*:  a pesar de,  continuamente,  no obstante,  realmente,  sin embargo, todavía.
> © dicios.com


----------



## honeyheart

Mi intento:

"Tuttavia, anche se in ritardo, l'educazione linguistica italina riuscì a comprendere ed applicare i nuovi approcci metodologici."

"No obstante, si bien con retraso, la educación lingüística italiana logró comprender y aplicar los nuevos enfoques metodológicos."


----------

